# We made it to Oregon!



## Team Gomberg (Jul 5, 2014)

Well, we made it to Oregon! My husband drove 13hours all through the night (thanks sweetie  ) and today we are settling in with family until we find a place of our own (a great tort yard is on the top of the checklist). Apparently, SoCal weather was sad to see us leave and decided to follow us up here.....it's hot today! ????

Thankfully, some hand warmers helped keep the torts at a comfy temp for the night trip but I know this whole transition is tough on them. I still have to figure out their temporary outdoor housing.... Oh boy. 

I'll share some photos of them soon


----------



## Flipper (Jul 5, 2014)

Glad to hear you made it safe and unscathed


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 5, 2014)

From a fellow Oregonian, welcome home.


----------



## wellington (Jul 5, 2014)

Glad your trip went well and the warm weather followed you. Hope all works out quickly there for you and finding that right place to call home.


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 5, 2014)

Welcome to Oregon from just across the border in Washington! 
The weather is going to be nice for a bit, anyway! Hope you can come up with a set up for your tortoises soon.

Keep us posted on your plans.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 5, 2014)

lynnedit said:


> Welcome to Oregon from just across the border in Washington!
> The weather is going to be nice for a bit, anyway! Hope you can come up with a set up for your tortoises soon.
> 
> Keep us posted on your plans.


You say “nice" as if no rain for the foreseeable future is good. I have windshield wipers for a reason!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 5, 2014)

Thank all  
Its so different here! Its only been a day but still....its not like SoCal. 

As for tort plans, I'm planning to build a new heated tort house. 4'x4'x2'tall and divided in half so the male can have one side, the female the other. It would have 2 doors (one for each section) that would lead to divided pens also. 
The baby Leopard would use the chamber and have his own day time pen...but my questions are:

Is the @Tom insulated tort house suitable for Oregon, too? I built a 2'x4' copy cat that worked fabulous in SoCal. But I now need to go bigger and divide it for 2. Do I need to keep it under a covering/awning to protect it from rain and :gasp: snow?

Do I need to consider green houses for extended outdoor time?

Is this type of location when heated garage enclosures come in handy? Lol

Any other tips for keeping an African tortoise in Oregon? I'm used to the SoCal way and am just starting my search into the tort keeping "how to" for this climate  I'll admit to always skipping over the cold climate threads lol


----------



## naturalman91 (Jul 5, 2014)

welcome to oregon this is pretty normal weather to here during the summer you won't get much snow here and rain we've been lacking on here lately i haven't seen snow probably 5 year's here and it only rain's early in the year. A lot of people say we're oregon but with california weather in the summer lol winters while they don't snow or at least hasn't for awhile do get very cold


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 6, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You say “nice" as if no rain for the foreseeable future is good. I have windshield wipers for a reason!


Oh, we appreciate our rain up here! Definitely. But the tortoises feel a few sunny days are in order. 
It is true that climate classifications list us as 'Mediterranean' for the summer months. Our summers are glorious.

Heather, I always thought that if I kept an African tortoise up here, I would have a linear enclosure; shed to greenhouse to outdoor run. The greenhouse is nice for the humans in the winter, too. 
But people do it many different ways, and Maggie uses a heated shed. Ken, you do too, right?


----------



## wellington (Jul 6, 2014)

Haha Heather, now you must pay closer attention to us colder climate keepers
If you won't get snow, you will have it a lot easier then us that do. Hopefully, you will have an area that gets a lot of sun and then the green house ideas should work good for you. Two winters ago, here in Chicago, I used a plastic popup greenhouse and it extended my torts outdoor time into late October/November. It also worked great in the early spring, around March for getting them out early. Sometimes I even had to open the vents it got so warm. Just be sure to pic a location in the yard that will always have the most sun. 
Good luck. I hope you adjusting goes smooth for all you.


----------



## kathyth (Jul 7, 2014)

Great Heather and thanks for the PM. Today we leave Washungton and head to Coos Bay Oregon. We are following you!
Glad your safe!'
Will stay in touch!
Love
Kathy


----------



## Jtort (Jul 7, 2014)

Glad you guys made it safely!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 8, 2014)

We drove around today! Checked out more of the area...trying to find where we want to live. We were thinking country (with pasture for livestock) like in Applegate or Jacksonville...but someone mentioned ticks and we quickly realized we are unprepared for what country life would bring!
So much to consider lol.

On another note, keeping the 3 Leopards in our temporary place isn't easy. I actually regret bringing more than just 1. Once we are on our own it might be easier (although my research into greenhouses is overwhelming too) but as we debate the length of our temporary stay, I feel bad for the cramped spaces :/ All 3 have to be kept separate which is part of the hardship...anyway, you country folk got tips for me to consider/look into while we consider property types?


----------



## dmmj (Jul 9, 2014)

I keep hearing terms like "rain" and "snow", what are those again?


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 9, 2014)

Good to know you made it alright and looks like things are under control. Lots warm welcomes too.

Best wishes as always.


----------



## wellington (Jul 9, 2014)

I don't live there, never been there, but most "country" areas have a lot of wildlife you will want to keep away from your torts. If it's any kind of large wildlife like bears, you will really need to be creative with any outside enclosures and deterents. Good luck on your search, hope it all goes smooth and quick for you.


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 9, 2014)

My Mom used to live in Ashland, Oregon, so we spent a lot of time in that area. Took some nice bike rides in the Applegate area; it is beautiful.
Jacksonville is a historic town and has lots of activities going on.
Overall, that area tends to be drier than the typical winter PNW image. 19 inches of rain/year, 6-7 inches of snow.
There are a lot of people who retire to that general area.
http://www.bestplaces.net/climate/city/oregon/jacksonville

As far as country/city, I think the differences apply anywhere.
Country; more room, peaceful. More predators, more chores mowing, etc. You can have horses, etc., if you want.
City; less land to maintain, closer to amenities for kids*, less predators. But humanity is closer (good or bad) and it can be harder to find a yard that is tortoise friendly (though that area in general tends to have decent sized yards, at least on the outskirts. The towns just aren't that big).

*this becomes really important as your kids enter middle/high school and you end up driving back and forth a lot (gas prices).


----------



## kathyth (Jul 9, 2014)

The above certainly sounds like good advice to me.
Heather...... Is there someone in Oregon who can foster a couple of your torts, just until you relocate?
Im glad you guys are scoping out the hood!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 9, 2014)

kathyth said:


> Heather...... Is there someone in Oregon who can foster a couple of your torts, just until you relocate?


 
Yup. And she knows who they are...

That sounded rude, but was in no way, shape, or form, intended to be!


----------



## kathyth (Jul 9, 2014)

About an hour ago we left the state of Oregon, after 2 weeks. We will hang out in the Redwoods for a bit.
Oregon is a drop dead gorgeous state with very nice people.
I just love it!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 9, 2014)

Yes- Ken my husband and I already discussed _you_!

If I was convinced I wanted to keep up with the Leopard breeding dream now that I'm here in Oregon, I'd use a foster in a heart beat. ..but the more I weigh the pros/cons and different scenarios with both options...the more I lean towards keeping Levi as my beloved solo pet. 

It's the truth.... Still undecided though..


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 9, 2014)

oops forgot to tag ya @Cowboy_Ken lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 9, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> oops forgot to tag ya @Cowboy_Ken lol


@whatever?
I've got sulcata eggs with veins cooking here and I'd figure the same would be true of leopards. I think that it's actually easier to keep them here verse Southern California in that we have more rain equalling more free graze, plus it's easier to have room for them here. Yes, Karen and I have five acres, but you don't need that much. We had horses and this was the least amount of space we wanted for them. But one acre is a large piece of space. In that you wouldn't be wanting prime farmland or tree growing land, you also wouldn't need to spend lots of money. Just saying.


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 9, 2014)

Also just saying...
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/06/travel/only-hours-from-napa-but-a-world-away.html?smid=fb-share


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm in that mid Willamette valley of which they speak. On my drive home from work today, I almost pulled over to take a picture of a winery vineyard transitioning to a hops grow. It was across from the organic dairy farm. I thought it a fair representation of our area as I passed the tractor during my rush hour trauma today. LOL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 9, 2014)

Heather,
This is our backyard. Show the husband. Yet in 15 minutes we can be enjoying ice cream!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 9, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> oops forgot to tag ya @Cowboy_Ken lol


Me oops too! @Team Gomberg


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 9, 2014)

Annnnddddd...Applegate Valley!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 9, 2014)

We saw 3 deer in Applegate these past 2 days. One jumped in front of our car and we had to hit the brakes hard! 

It's awesome here! 

We are in love here...we feel so at home and wish we had come up sooner!
The ONLY thing we miss in SoCal are some of the relationships with people..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 12, 2014)

Here is the “hops/vineyard" pic I took on my drive home yesterday.

look at all the traffic I had to deal with! Probably because it was Friday...


----------



## T33's Torts (Jul 12, 2014)

dmmj said:


> I keep hearing terms like "rain" and "snow", what are those again?


Small mythical (those bunch of loonies up there ) creatures that float down on earth.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 12, 2014)

You can just make out the dairy on the left of the picture.


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 12, 2014)

Beautiful! Sorry about the heavy traffic....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 12, 2014)

lynnedit said:


> Beautiful! Sorry about the heavy traffic....


Likely a California transplant…


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 12, 2014)

We were driving through White City yesterday and saw a HUGE turtle in the middle of the road! It was sitting on the dotted line. We were about to pull over but a driver from the other side of the road was doing just that. To my eye (while driving past it) it looked like an RES...?? a released pet maybe? Or is there a RES looking wild turtle here in OR? 

I can't tell you how much I LOVE it here!!! I should have been here all along     

I've started on the tort pen... I'm using 2"x10"x8' boards for the frame. Its a big L shape up against the side of the house and the backyard fence. Unfortunately my MIL's entire backyard is asphalt! The only strip of exposed earth is about 8" along the back fence. So I am planting what I can there. The asphalt is being covered with soil and pathway bark. It's not the best but it'll have to do for while we are here. We could be here for a month, 6 months, ...?? who knows. But I'll make adjustments as needed. Her front lawn on the other hand is turtle paradise! Full of grasses and weeds...but not fenced and along a busy-ish street. If only that patch was in the back! lol

I'll wait til I'm done before posting photos...

BTW @Cowboy_Ken , I saw a DQ commercial on TV the other day and totally thought of you! lol It was a man in the kitchen with an I love Bacon apron, cooking bacon, bacon and pig posters on the wall etc....lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 12, 2014)

And the final should be, 
“Cowboy Kens last name is what?"


----------



## wellington (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm so happy Heather that you love it there. I was afraid you were going to hate it and that would be so miserable for you. Sure hope you are able to find that perfect house in just the right area and in a short amount of time.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 14, 2014)

Here are some photos of Levi's temporary enclosure until we get our own place 

I made it L shaped. The long section is 12'x 4' and the shorter section is 5'x4'...it's definitely a down grade from his 400sqft pen back "home" but it'll have to do. 

Unfortunately, the whole yard is asphalt, so I had to put down some dirt and bark. This is another huge change since all my enclosures were heavily planted.
The good news is along the fence there is an 8" or so strip of earth so at least I can plant some edibles there. I put in 3 ornamental grasses and sowed seeds. I'll have to supplement his diet since he can't free graze like he is used to :/

Summer, my Juvi female is sharing the space with him until I find her a new home.

The baby has a closed chamber indoors but I'm also thinking about finding him a home with his chamber.. 
Photos of that, too


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 14, 2014)

The baby chamber


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh... I'm thinking about tying a balloon around Levi when I let him graze.. The front yard here (although unfenced) is massive and all grass and weeds!! I want to let him graze there but would die if anything happened. So, I'm thinking a balloon on him while I sit there should help keep him from escaping my sight, yes?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 15, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> Oh... I'm thinking about tying a balloon around Levi when I let him graze.. The front yard here (although unfenced) is massive and all grass and weeds!! I want to let him graze there but would die if anything happened. So, I'm thinking a balloon on him while I sit there should help keep him from escaping my sight, yes?





I'd only do it with one that has pyramiding to help keep the band in place. You know, so it doesn't slip off.


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 15, 2014)

The balloon would work, but I always wonder about the string coming off as they move around. 
Perhaps a velcro strap around his shell, with the balloon tied to that?

Your enclosure looks fine! And now Levi can get some sun.


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh, just saw Ken's post, lol


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 15, 2014)

Ken, your photo is exactly what I used for the idea! Lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 3, 2014)

Heather,
Are you getting much smoke from the Beaver Complex fires? Don't worry, rain will be here and you will be hard pressed to remember the heat.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 3, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Don't worry, rain will be here and you will be hard pressed to remember the heat.



Rain? what's that? In SoCal, we think rain is a myth...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 3, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> Rain? what's that? In SoCal, we think rain is a myth...


My family in Azusa tells me it dumped last night.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 3, 2014)

Really? I've heard its been cooler down there than it has been up here in the past few weeks..shockingly! We had a few back to back days of 105F while our friends and family were enjoying the 80's...  whatever! lol

We've had a few hot thunderstorms here..my boys were excited to see lighting. Lots of it!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 3, 2014)

Across the little valley we live on is a radio tower some 1000' tall. We got to see it hit 2x by lightning.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 3, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Across the little valley we live on is a radio tower some 1000' tall. We got to see it hit 2x by lightning.


no way! is damage done when that happens? what do you see when it is struck?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 3, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> no way! is damage done when that happens? what do you see when it is struck?


Not sure of damage. Bright white can't help but blink. At night the red flashing light turn to strobe white when it's hit.


----------

